# Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Hallo liebe freunde 

ich habe ein flickern beim spielen von Destiny 2 ( Shooter ) . Das Problem tritt auf, wenn 
Freesuny Aktiv ist, wenn ich es Ausschalte das Freesync, dann ist alles normal .

Das tritt nur beim Spielen auf. Beim surfen nicht, arbeiten ect ....

Software alles Aktuallisiert: Grafikkarte, AMD Chip, Board bios .....
Kabel gewechsel. Das Problem immer noch beim Aktiven Freesync

Jetzt die frage: ist mein Bildschirm kaputt ? Zurückschicken ?

AMD Ryzen 5 3600x
MSI 450B Tomahawk
600 Watt be quiet
16 Gb Arbeitsspeicher 3600
Power Color Rx5700XT Red Devil
MSI MAG 271CQR


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Zunächst ist die Frage: sind die Fps innerhalb der Freesync-Spanne? Wenn ja, ist zusätzlich Vsync an? (Soll an sein). Idealerweise nutzt du auch ein Framelimit deutlich unterhalb der oberen Freesync-Grenze. also etwa 141 fps.


----------



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Danke für die Antwort, aber wie finde ich es heraus ? Bei den Einstellungen habe ich nicht gefunden das ich vsync aktivieren kann oder aktiv ist. 
Nutze die Standard Einstellung was die Software mir gesagt hat.
Wie finde ich die Freesync Spanne heraus ?

Ps: habe nix verändert. Angeschlossen und los spielen . Keine Einstellungen verändert ect


----------



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Danke für die Antwort, aber wie finde ich es heraus ? Bei den Einstellungen habe ich nicht gefunden das ich vsync aktivieren kann oder aktiv ist. 
Nutze die Standard Einstellung was die Software mir gesagt hat.
Wie finde ich die Freesync Spanne heraus ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Die obere Freesync-Grenze ist fast immer die maximale Bildwiederholrate, also bei deinem Monitor die 144 Hz. Die sollten mit den Fps nicht überschritten werden, was bei Destiny 2 höchstwarscheinlich eh nicht der Fall ist. Es gibt in Destiny 2 unter den Gameplay-Einstellungen eine Fps-Einblendung, darüber kannst du sie kontrollieren. Aber genauso gut mit externen Tools mit Overlay wie Fraps oder Afterburner.

Vsync kannst du im Spiel aktivieren, aber auch im AMD Treiber. Ich weiß nur auf Anhieb nicht genau wo, müsste irgendwo was von "vertikaler Synchonisation" stehen. Teste einfach mal bisschen.


----------



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Also eher unwahrscheinlich das es ein Defekt ist ? 
Probiere es gleich mal aus. Danke


----------



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Im Spiel was vsync aktiv. Habe es ausgeschaltet. Hat nix gebracht. 
Die fps ist bei 144 und Änderungen im Spiel haben nix gebraucht. 
Aber wenn ich das Spiel starte kommt seit neuesten kurz schwarzer Bild Schirm und dann fängt es an zu flackern. 
AMD Reading Setting meldet gleich : Freesync aktivieren.


----------



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Vom Vollbild im Fenster Modus ist das flicken weg. Aber das sieht bescheiden aus


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Klar kann es auch ein Defekt sein, aber Freesync macht gerne mal Zicken an der oberen Grenze. Taucht das denn nur in Destiny 2 auf oder auch anderswo?

Gerade wenn die Frames bei 144 Fps oben sind, die musst du etwas niedriger bekommen. Entweder schraubst du irgendwo die Grafik hoch oder nutzt gleich einen Frame Limiter. Ideal ist der Riva Tuner Statistics Server, den es mit dem Afterburner dazu gibt: Afterburner - Im RTSS deckel die Fps mal auf 140 oder gar 135, dann dürfte es nicht mehr flackern bzw. wenn überhaupt nur im Spielemenü.

Mir schwebt schon länger vor, mal ein Video zu machen, wie man Free- und G-Sync optimal einrichtet. Ich sollte wohl nun mal wirklich loslegen


----------



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Bis jetzt nur bei Destiny 2. habe 10 Minuten ghost reakon gespielt , aber da war nix. Installiere heute noch battlefield 1 und schau dort mal. Pc ist noch ganz neu  

Im Fenster Modus wie gesagt verschwindet es. 

Sage heute Abend Bescheid , wenn dem anderen Spiel noch.

Dann bitte pn an mich , wenn das Video da ist


----------



## sontis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Freesync aktiv , Bildschirm fängt an zu flackern*

Nochmal die Info : andere spiele Flackern auch. Habe die Fps auf 135 gestellt. Alles nicht geholfen. 

Wird darauf hinauslaufen , das ich es einschicken muss


----------



## FetterKasten (6. März 2021)

Was war das Ergebnis? Mit dem neuen Monitor anders?
Mein neuer LG hat auch so ein minimales Helligkeitsflackern sobald ich Freesync einschalte und ich in einem Spiel bin.
Die Range ist mit 48 bis 100hz angegeben und ich bin im Spiel bei so 50-60.

Ausgeschaltet ist alles normal.
Werde aber auch erstmal Treiber aktualisieren.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. März 2021)

@PCGH_Manu 

Ist dieses Freesync Brightness Flickering denn normal, wenn man den Freesync-Bereich verlässt?
Das ist mir nicht klar.
Ist das der Stand der Technik oder haben nur manche Monitore dieses Problem, dass sie dann flackern?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. März 2021)

Wenn man den Freesync-Bereich verlässt, verlässt einen Freesync  
Das ist bei jedem Modell und Exemplar unterschiedlich. Einfach mal mehrere Spiele und Fps-Bereiche durchgesten. Oft flackerts nur in Lademenüs.


----------



## slayer1968 (16. August 2021)

Ich habe auch so ein Flacker-Problem mit meinem ASUS ROG Strix XG49VQ / Anschluß über Display Port Kabel habe das original ASUS Kabel benutzt und auch ein Hochwertiges, das Problem flackern bleibt gleich) . Wenn ich Freesync aktiviere, flackert es in fast allen Spielen im Menue. Wenn das Spiel dann richtig startet ist das flackern weg. Im Menue ist die FPS bei so 45-48 und da flackert es. und im Spiel selbst ist die FPS dann viel höher und es flackert nicht mehr. Habe den Monitor dann mal über ein HDMI angeschlossen und sieh da, in den Menues ist die FPS dann konstant bei 60Fps und es flackert nicht mehr. Also liegt es eindeutig am DisplayPort Anschluss. Nur habe ich bei HDMI im oberen Bereich nur 120FPS MAX. Das ist beim Display Port dann 144FPS. Der Service von ASUS konte mir nicht helfen, auch AMD hat keine Lösung für das Problem. Oder kann es sein das der Monitor defekt ist? Das Problem bestand von Anfang an, egal ob ich eine Nvidia RTX2070 oder AMD Radeon RX-6880XT Karte angeschlossen hatte. Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Lösung.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2021)

Ist leider bei vielen Monitoren, dass sie in bestimmten Bereichen mit adaptive sync flackern.
Das du bei HDMI 120fps hast, liegt einfach an Vsync.
HDMI schafft bei dem Monitor nur 120Hz und DP 144Hz.
Die fps im Menu sollten aber normalerweise gleich sein.


----------



## slayer1968 (26. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist leider bei vielen Monitoren, dass sie in bestimmten Bereichen mit adaptive sync flackern.
> Das du bei HDMI 120fps hast, liegt einfach an Vsync.
> HDMI schafft bei dem Monitor nur 120Hz und DP 144Hz.
> Die fps im Menu sollten aber normalerweise gleich sein.


Die untere  fps ist im Menue leider nicht gleich und das ist auch das Problem. ( Signalfrequenz: 48~144Hz(V) kann der Monitor) Über HDMI ist sie bei 60fps und beim Display Port 45 (z.b Fifa 21) . Und bei den 45 flackert es dann, weil der Monitor Freesync ab 48 hat. Wenn das eigentliche Spiel dann startet geht die fps dann hoch und das falckern ist weg. Wobei der Display Port dann natürlich mehr fps liefert als der HDMI 2.0 Anschluss. Aber warum ist die fps im Menue nicht gleich, das verstehe ich nicht.


----------

